# how do you paint rotting flesh



## Zacharus (Nov 10, 2010)

hi guys,
i just wanted to know how to paint rotting flesh thanks


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I, myself have never needed to do that but if you post this question *HERE* instead then you will get more answers quicker 

SGMAlice


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have moved the thread to see if you can get more replies.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I treat rotting flesh very similarly to regular flesh. With each highlight, I add a tiny bit of green, however. For final highlights, rather than use something along the lines of GW's Elf Flesh mixed with bleached bone, I use something approximating a 90/10 mix of bleached bone and scorpion green. (Specifically, Reaper Master Series' Bloodless Skin). It leaves the model with a very pale, sickly look. 

If you want a more extreme "zombified" look, you can start with a strong green like GW Goblin Green rather than a dark flesh base like GW Tallarn Flesh.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

If you look at pictures of zombies etc  they always depict rotting flesh in several ways:

1. Darkened red/black almost where the flesh is on the edge
2. Green/brown with the flesh gangrenous and putrid at that point
3. A dark red with purple and yellow splotches to show signs of infection and bruising.

Depends what you're looking for really  but i'd go with what the others have said, do the flesh colour normally and then start adding hints of reds, greens or purples to the colour mix on certain edges, if you're feeling very brave and skilled enough as a painter you can do darkened veins through pale skin and then glaze over the veins with some more flesh colour to show blood clotting.


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Everyone else has pretty much covered what I'd suggest, but my bonus two cents:

I've always been a fan of using purple/violet for a base under flesh tones. If you think about whats really under skin its all red and purple "meat". So try the same, just don't build up the flesh colors as much where you want the bruising to show more.


----------

